# How can i become a mason in VietNam



## Huynguyenvvv

Hi everybody, I'm a student in VietNam, I am looking forward to become a mason but I dont know what can I do. Can you help me? Thank you


----------



## Matt L

Sir, I have done a little research into your question.  Apparently Freemasonry was alive and well while Vietnam was a French Colony, and also during the Vietnam war, with many military lodges throughout the South. 

Unfortunately Socialist countries are not friendly to Freemasonry.  There is a chance in the future, as your country reaches out to the west for trade and as we strengthen ties to deter China from occupying property in Vietnam territorial waters, a military lodge may pop up.

Thailand has active Freemasonry, you may look there.  Freemasonry comes from the heart, if you live a Masonic life and surround yourself with like minded people good things can happen.

Good Luck!


----------



## dfreybur

The United Grand Lodge of England lists recognized and regular jurisdictions in China, Japan and Philippines.  For the moment it appears you'll have to go out of country.

That brings up a question - Is Masonry banned in your country?  We teach obedience to the law so I don't recommend an end run around around the law if there is a ban.  Rather work to get the ban repealed.

It may well be there is no ban and there just isn't any jurisdiction for not enough people being interested.  If so you could be a pioneer!


----------



## Bloke

I remember I had a quick look at this after this article was posted http://m.asianews.it/index.php?art=35579&l=en esp because it claims Ho Chi Minh was a Freemason.... did not get far.... i think it's research best done in French or Vietnamese...


----------



## Warrior1256

dfreybur said:


> That brings up a question - Is Masonry banned in your country? We teach obedience to the law so I don't recommend an end run around around the law if there is a ban. Rather work to get the ban repealed.


Excellent point.


----------



## Matt L

Bloke said:


> I remember I had a quick look at this after this article was posted http://m.asianews.it/index.php?art=35579&l=en esp because it claims Ho Chi Minh was a Freemason.... did not get far.... i think it's research best done in French or Vietnamese...



Really good read, I could only find one other reference.  I'll check with some of our French Brethren from IL 9569. Maybe they could shed some light on this.


----------



## Bloke

Matt L said:


> Really good read, I could only find one other reference.  I'll check with some of our French Brethren from IL 9569. Maybe they could shed some light on this.


I'd be interested... I had a look, but suspect English Language is not the best search tool for this one...


----------



## Thanh Chau

"Is Masonry banned in your country?" - this is an excellent point, Vietnam communist would not allow for any gathering more than 5 people. You may have to check with communist law there.

Thanh Chau


----------



## Bloke

Thanh Chau said:


> "Is Masonry banned in your country?" - this is an excellent point, Vietnam communist would not allow for any gathering more than 5 people. You may have to check with communist law there.
> 
> Thanh Chau



You don't happen to read Vietnamese? I'm really interested of Ho Chi Minh was a Freemason, I like examples of diversity in Freemasonry


----------



## Thanh Chau

@Bloke - Yes ! I do read and write Vietnamese. Why hcm? I was born in the South and he invaded my country. The most important is he was not trust worthy.

Send me your E. mail address, we will talk.


----------



## dfreybur

One of the more difficult aspects of our degrees is they are rites of adoption of men across the globe.  That includes men on the other side of historical and political divides.  In our degrees we adopt these men into our family and they adopt us into their families.  In month to month attendance of lodge meetings this point rarely comes up, but every so often we get visitors from across borders.

Love is not agreement.  Tolerance is not acquiescence.

We say that Masonry stiffens the spine and softens the heart.  Insist on what is right in today's world.  Let the dead rest in peace no matter the side they were on.

On of the reasons we are interested in who was a Mason is to help us reach across political sides.  We don't discuss politics in our meetings so we try to learn a broad approach to the topic using methods that are both indirect like studying those from another side and at the same time direct like focusing on those who adopted us into their families yet at the same time ended up on another side.

I was too young to go to the jungle but I remember neighbors who went.  You would remember far more than I possibly could.  Examples from my own history tend to be those who served in the Soviet military who eventually ended up my friends many years after our mutual service completed.


----------



## Thanh Chau

True, we often reach out across the borders regardless of political point of view. But for this particular individual, he attempted to gain Mason in French for his political advantage and did everything. Fortunately, French didn't find him worthy and he was not initiated according to some French literature.

I would like to rest on the political issue of this threat. 

Thanks


----------

